# East Coast Large Scale Train Show 2022



## sarahbear13524 (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone! My name is Sarah, I am the event coordinator for the ECLSTS. This year we are back in Annapolis, MD. The show will be on April 1st and 2nd. We have a bunch of vendors this year and the list is continuing to grow. USA Trains will be attending as well! The venue is 20,000 square feet and we will also have layouts on display. If you can make it to the show, that is greatly appreciated. We would like to keep the show going and that happens by having people like you attend. If you or someone you know is working on downsizing and wants to become a vendor a the show to sell their collection, have them email [email protected]. Please spread the word and if you can make it, I'll see you in April! More details are posted on the ECLSTS Facebook page and on our website www.eclsts.com. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

